

Why Interview Coding Tests Prove Nothing - SecurityEng
http://securityblog.howellsonline.ca/2013/02/why-i-despise-the-interview-coding-test/
An overview of why a coding test during an interview prove nothing and an argument for a different solution.
======
RTFM
I agree with a lot of your points. I recently posted about my experiences
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5145319>

